# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  قبولی در دندانپزشکی با ۵۰ روز خواندن

## zaniarsobhani

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه ی دوستان
امروز یه تصمیم جدی گرفتم 
قبولی در دندانپزشکی با ۵۰ روز خواندن 
اول ازهمه کسایی که میگن نمیشه لطفا نظرندن چون شدن یا نشدنش دست خداس و من توکلم به خدا هست.خداروشکر معدل که مثبته امسال و سهمیه شاهد هم دارم.
☆برنامه ریزی☆
●زیست ۴۰%●هر روز ۳ ساعت بخونم (2ساعت خواندن ۲۰تا۲۵صفحه و ۱ ساعت تست و نکته برداری)
●شیمی۴۰%● هر روز ۱.۵ ساعت (1ساعت خواندن و ۰.۵ساعت تست)
♡مرور زیست و شیمی♡ دوستان برای این دو درس این نوع مرور میخوام اجراء کنم مرور اول ۱ روز مرور دوم ۲ روز مرور سوم ۴ روز مرورچهارم ۸ روز وهمین جور مرورها دوبرابر میشه و اول مرورهاروباید بخونم بعد برنامه اون روز
●دین وزندگی۸۰%● هر روز ۲ساعت (خواندن چهار درس در دو نوبت یک ساعته)
●ادبیات۵۰%تا۶۰%● هر روز ۱.۵ ساعت (خواندن قرابت و زبان فارسی وآرایه)(لغت و تاریخ تو وقتهای استراحت میخونم)
●عربی ۴۰%● هر روز ۱ساعت (اول حفظ کل ترجمه و لغات وبعد دیدن فیلم از یه کانال که طولانی هم نیس و تست زنی)قواعد هیچی بلدنیستم
●زبان خارجه۴۰%●هر روز ۱ ساعت (هر روز خواندن لغات + یک ردینگ+ یک کلوز)
●ریاضی وفیزیک هرکدام 21%●یک روز در میان ۱.۵ ساعت خواندن مباحث ساده )اگه تونستم و وقت کردم هر روز دوتاشو میخونم  
☆منابع☆
زیست=کتاب درسی + نشرالگو
شیمی=کلا مبتکران
دین وزندگی=گاج جامع نقره ایی
ادبیات= پنج گنج با لقمه لغت و املا و تاریخ ادبیات
عربی=ایادفیلی
زبان خارجه=شهاب اناری
ریاضی=جامع خیلی سبز
فیزیک=چهارجلدی گاج نقره ایی
بقیه دوستان میتونن برنامه شونو بذارن و انرژی بدن

----------


## selena karimi

*اگر کسی قبلا این مسیرو تونسته بره پس تو هم میتونی* *ولی* اگر نتونسته پس تو میتونی اولین نفری باشی که این مسیرو میری .... موفق باشی

----------


## hamed_habibi

میشه اما باید ب جا گاج دینی زیپ کرمیم بخری

----------


## tabrizcity

شدنش که شدنیه ولی منابعتون رو درست انتخاب نکردین بهتره ویرایش بشه به منابع زیر
اولا برای ادبیات زبان فارسی رو نخون بقیه موارد رو بخون
برای عربی برو کتاب خیلی سبز غزال موسوی رو بگیر بهت قول میدم از صفر به بالای 50 میرسونت کلا 33 تا درسنامه داره هر درسنامه رو هر روز بخونی با تستاش 33 روزه تمومی تازه هر درسنامه فوقش 45 دقیقه طول میکشه خیلی عالیه
دینی رو بهتره جمع بندی خیلی سبز یا خط ویژه گاج بگیری چون واقعا گاج نقره ای خیلی نوشته
زبان شهاب اناری رو بخونی کفایت می کنه + 504 واژه ضروری برای درک متن تاثیرش فوق العاده بالاست
ریاضی رو فرق نمی کنه یا از مهرو ماه بخون یا خیلی سبز
زیست رو بهتره فقط کتاب رو بخونی ( اول یه دور بخون بعدا به صورت مبحثی بخون ) + تست های فرد گاج + از 12 خرداد هر روز 3 صفحه از جمع بندی الگو 
فیزیک پیش 2 + فصل 3 و 4 پیش + فصل 6 دوم راحت ترین فصل ها هستن به نظر من البته در این بازه
شیمی رو به نظرم دوم و سوم رو بخون ولی واقعا بخون یعنی به معنای واقعی کلمه


ولی بازم در حالت کلی تخیلی فکر نکن یه روز بشین با خودت فکر کن یه روز تمام ببین  واقعا از خودت چی انتظار داری چرا این همه وقت سهل انگاری کردی و فقط به این فکر کن که در عرض 50 روز تمومش کنی یا کاری رو شروع نکن یا شروع کردی حتما تموم کن

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> شدنش که شدنیه ولی منابعتون رو درست انتخاب نکردین بهتره ویرایش بشه به منابع زیر
> اولا برای ادبیات زبان فارسی رو نخون بقیه موارد رو بخون
> برای عربی برو کتاب خیلی سبز غزال موسوی رو بگیر بهت قول میدم از صفر به بالای 50 میرسونت کلا 33 تا درسنامه داره هر درسنامه رو هر روز بخونی با تستاش 33 روزه تمومی تازه هر درسنامه فوقش 45 دقیقه طول میکشه خیلی عالیه
> دینی رو بهتره جمع بندی خیلی سبز یا خط ویژه گاج بگیری چون واقعا گاج نقره ای خیلی نوشته
> زبان شهاب اناری رو بخونی کفایت می کنه + 504 واژه ضروری برای درک متن تاثیرش فوق العاده بالاست
> ریاضی رو فرق نمی کنه یا از مهرو ماه بخون یا خیلی سبز
> زیست رو بهتره فقط کتاب رو بخونی ( اول یه دور بخون بعدا به صورت مبحثی بخون ) + تست های فرد گاج + از 12 خرداد هر روز 3 صفحه از جمع بندی الگو 
> فیزیک پیش 2 + فصل 3 و 4 پیش + فصل 6 دوم راحت ترین فصل ها هستن به نظر من البته در این بازه
> شیمی رو به نظرم دوم و سوم رو بخون ولی واقعا بخون یعنی به معنای واقعی کلمه
> ...


داداش من فکرامو کردم میخوام شروع کنم
ادبیات میگین زبان فارسی رو حذف کنم ولی خدایی خوندن زبان فراسی بهتره تا این همه لغت و املاء و تاریخ ادبیات غیر این من 60 درصدمیخوام بزنم باید100درصدشو بخونم دیگه 
عربی قواعدم فکرکن به ابتدایی سوال میدی  این کتاب که گفتی باز بدردمیخوره ؟
دین وزندگی کلا قوی ام طوری که 9 تا از کنکور89 رو زدم یکیش اشتباه بود خط ویژه کیفیت گاج نقره ایی رو داره؟

----------


## laleh74

سومین تاپیکی هست که میبینم:/

اما کمکت کنم تو بعضی چیزا...

زبان رو تیک 8 بگیر...اما به جای اینکه هر روز 1 صفحه اضافه کنی ، هر روز 4 صفحه اضافه کن..همون اول هم با 4 صفحه شروع کن. تو حدود 40روز کل لغات اول و دوم و سوم و پیش رو تموم میکنی جوری که تو ذهنت میمونه.

دینی هم "کتاب آخر مهرو ماه " رو بگیر...تمام نکات لازم برای کنکور رو  گفته.خیلی کامله

راجبه ریاضی و فیزیک نظر ندارم.

امیدوارم موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> سومین تاپیکی هست که میبینم:/
> 
> اما کمکت کنم تو بعضی چیزا...
> 
> زبان رو تیک 8 بگیر...اما به جای اینکه هر روز 1 صفحه اضافه کنی ، هر روز 4 صفحه اضافه کن..همون اول هم با 4 صفحه شروع کن. تو حدود 40روز کل لغات اول و دوم و سوم و پیش رو تموم میکنی جوری که تو ذهنت میمونه.
> 
> دینی هم "کتاب آخر مهرو ماه " رو بگیر...تمام نکات لازم برای کنکور رو  گفته.خیلی کامله
> 
> راجبه ریاضی و فیزیک نظر ندارم.
> ...


فرق تایپک بنده اینه که تصمیمموگرعتم و هر روزمیام برنامه مو میزارم ک اجرا کردم
منظورتونو نگرفتم تیک 8 بگیرم و 4صفحه یهنی؟ یعنی شهاب اناری اون کیفیت رو نداره؟

----------


## Hellion

> سومین تاپیکی هست که میبینم:/
> 
> اما کمکت کنم تو بعضی چیزا...
> 
> زبان رو تیک 8 بگیر...اما به جای اینکه هر روز 1 صفحه اضافه کنی ، هر روز 4 صفحه اضافه کن..همون اول هم با 4 صفحه شروع کن. تو حدود 40روز کل لغات اول و دوم و سوم و پیش رو تموم میکنی جوری که تو ذهنت میمونه.
> 
> دینی هم "کتاب آخر مهرو ماه " رو بگیر...تمام نکات لازم برای کنکور رو  گفته.خیلی کامله
> 
> راجبه ریاضی و فیزیک نظر ندارم.
> ...


و این داستان سر دراز دارد ...

----------


## ََARMAN

واسه فیزیک نهایی فقط بگم میرسی تا دوتا از فصل هارو حداقل خوب بخونی فصل 7 و6 رو بخون راحتن حالا سعی کن فصل 5 یا 8 رو هم یکیشونو یه نگا بندازی و نمونه سوال حل کنی دینی هم خط ویژه کامله

----------


## joozef

یه نقل قول معروف ژاپنی:
If one can do it, I can do it.
If no one can do it, I must do it.

یه نقل قول معروف شیرازی:
Kako, if one can do it, kho let him do it.
If no one can do it, kho lamassab how can I do
it?

بستگی داره شیرازی وار عمل کنی یا ژاپنی وار :D

----------


## zaniarsobhani

فردا معلوم میشه داداش کدوم تایپک موفق بوده من یا دوتای دیگه :Yahoo (106): 




> و این داستان سر دراز دارد ...

----------


## alibahadori

من یک پیشنهاد دارم برات اگه تازه شروع کردی 
برای این که بتونی تست های زیاد تری کار کنی
به نظرم الان که میخوای تست بزنی 
فقط تالیفی و سنجش بزن 

چون بالاخره چه درستو تموم کنی چه نکنی باید 
4 سال اخیر رو کنکور های سراسری خارج و داخل رو کار کنی 
تا امادگی پیدا کنی 
اون موقع کامل تست های چند سال اخیر سراسری هم میزنی 
از این طرف هم تالیفی هارو کار کردی 


منابع هم تقریبا خوبه 
اما چند تا پیشنهاد دارم 
ریاضی جمع بندی خیلی سبز خیلی عالیه 
زبان فارسی هم تست هاشو رها نکن موضوعی نشر الگو خیلی خوبه 
عربی هم اگه خیلی مشکل داری دی وی دی عربی 70 درصد گاج کلا توی 12 ساعت کل عربی رو حرفه درس میده که راحت میتونی تست بزنی 


موفق باشی

----------


## Hellion

> فردا معلوم میشه داداش کدوم تایپک موفق بوده من یا دوتای دیگه


منظورم اینه رفته رفته به تعداد این تاپیک ها اضافه میشه ... حرف موفق شدن یا نشدن نزدم ... به نظرم اگه شب قبل از کنکورم بخونی میتوونی فرداش تک رقمی بیاری ... دوستان اینو ثابت کردند

----------


## EdisS

> شدنش که شدنیه ولی منابعتون رو درست انتخاب نکردین بهتره ویرایش بشه به منابع زیر
> اولا برای ادبیات زبان فارسی رو نخون بقیه موارد رو بخون
> برای عربی برو کتاب خیلی سبز غزال موسوی رو بگیر بهت قول میدم از صفر به بالای 50 میرسونت کلا 33 تا درسنامه داره هر درسنامه رو هر روز بخونی با تستاش 33 روزه تمومی تازه هر درسنامه فوقش 45 دقیقه طول میکشه خیلی عالیه
> دینی رو بهتره جمع بندی خیلی سبز یا خط ویژه گاج بگیری چون واقعا گاج نقره ای خیلی نوشته
> زبان شهاب اناری رو بخونی کفایت می کنه + 504 واژه ضروری برای درک متن تاثیرش فوق العاده بالاست
> ریاضی رو فرق نمی کنه یا از مهرو ماه بخون یا خیلی سبز
> زیست رو بهتره فقط کتاب رو بخونی ( اول یه دور بخون بعدا به صورت مبحثی بخون ) + تست های فرد گاج + از 12 خرداد هر روز 3 صفحه از جمع بندی الگو 
> فیزیک پیش 2 + فصل 3 و 4 پیش + فصل 6 دوم راحت ترین فصل ها هستن به نظر من البته در این بازه
> شیمی رو به نظرم دوم و سوم رو بخون ولی واقعا بخون یعنی به معنای واقعی کلمه
> ...


بنظرم واس کسی که میخواد زبانو 40 بزنه لغات 504اصلا نیازی نیس...
من خودم که میانگین زبانم 85 ب بالاس کلا 504 نخوندم...
در ضمن زبانو میتونین براحتی بالای 60بزنید...
کافیه هرروز فقط نیم ساعت وقت بذارید براش+ 1ریدینگ و 1کلوز..

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> بنظرم واس کسی که میخواد زبانو 40 بزنه لغات 504اصلا نیازی نیس...
> من خودم که میانگین زبانم 85 ب بالاس کلا 504 نخوندم...
> در ضمن زبانو میتونین براحتی بالای 60بزنید...
> کافیه هرروز فقط نیم ساعت وقت بذارید براش+ 1ریدینگ و 1کلوز..


قواعد ضعیفم و بعدش روزی چندتا لغت بخونم؟

----------


## laleh74

> فرق تایپک بنده اینه که تصمیمموگرعتم و هر روزمیام برنامه مو میزارم ک اجرا کردم
> منظورتونو نگرفتم تیک 8 بگیرم و 4صفحه یهنی؟ یعنی شهاب اناری اون کیفیت رو نداره؟


تیک 8 رو به این دلیل میگم که شما مجبورین موقع خوندنش لغاتی که قبلا خوندین رو مرور کنید.(مجبورین :Yahoo (21):  کتابو ببینید متجوه منظورم میشید)

تو روش این کتاب باید با 1 ص شروع کنید و هر روز 1 صفحه به خوندنتون اضافه کنید.که تو 100 روز کتاب تموم میشه(راهنمای کتاب کامل گفته.)

اما چون شما دیر شروع کردین باید با 4 ص شروع کنید و هر روز 4 ص اضافه کنید تا تو حدود 40 رو تموم کنید.(من خودم 3 ص اضافه میکنم چون زودتر شروع کردم)

----------


## EdisS

> قواعد ضعیفم و بعدش روزی چندتا لغت بخونم؟


هر روز لغتای یک درس..
قواعد چون نخوندین فک میکنین ضعیفین...
کتاب شهاب اناری رو ک دارین قواعدشو خوب توضیح داده از رو اون بخونین چند روز بعدش فقط تست سراسری حل کنین...
اگه هر روز نیم ساعت تا 45دقیقه رو زبان وقت بذارین  به درصد بالای 60 وحتی بیشتر براحتی میرسین..

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> تیک 8 رو به این دلیل میگم که شما مجبورین موقع خوندنش لغاتی که قبلا خوندین رو مرور کنید.(مجبورین کتابو ببینید متجوه منظورم میشید)
> 
> تو روش این کتاب باید با 1 ص شروع کنید و هر روز 1 صفحه به خوندنتون اضافه کنید.که تو 100 روز کتاب تموم میشه(راهنمای کتاب کامل گفته.)
> 
> اما چون شما دیر شروع کردین باید با 4 ص شروع کنید و هر روز 4 ص اضافه کنید تا تو حدود 40 رو تموم کنید.(من خودم 3 ص اضافه میکنم چون زودتر شروع کردم)


کلا چند صفحه س ؟هر صفحه چندلغت داره؟

----------


## GHZO7

> قواعد ضعیفم و بعدش روزی چندتا لغت بخونم؟


سلام
تعداد لغات زبان و عربی رو میتونی تقسیم بر تعداد روزای باقی مونده بکنی مثلا 500لغت زبان داری هرشب10تا حفظ کن تا 50 روز دیگه تموم میشه البته به صورت رندوم هم مرورشون باید کرد اینکه همشون با هم بخونی اشتباهه من این روش انجام دادم نتیجه گرفتم

----------


## zaniarsobhani

حتما همینکارو میکنم سپاسگذارم

----------


## zaniarsobhani

دوستان خط ویژه رو میخرم 
عربی رو چکارکنم عوض. کنم خیلی سبز که 33 درسنامه داره

----------


## laleh74

> کلا چند صفحه س ؟هر صفحه چندلغت داره؟


هر صفحه 20 لغت.
پیش 58 صفحه ی 20 لغتی.

سوم 24 ص ی 20 لغتی

دوم 6 ص ی 20 لغتی

اول 7 ص ی 20 لغتی

----------


## _saeed_

> و این داستان سر دراز دارد ...


میشه شما نظر ندی ؟ فاز منفی مگه تو صاحب انجمنی .ای بابا

----------


## GHZO7

پستای این دو تایپیکم بخون شاید کمکت کرد
نمیدونم میتونیم یانه ولی باید تمام تلاشمونو بکنیم(توروخداکمکم کنید پشت کنکوریم)
نمیشه تو 56روز مونده بشم زیر 1500؟!

----------


## zaniarsobhani

ممنونم حتما

----------


## asalshah

دور و ورت کتاب نزار زیاد..هرکی یه کتاب میگه بخر........همونا رو سفت بخون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> دور و ورت کتاب نزار زیاد..هرکی یه کتاب میگه بخر........همونا رو سفت بخون


برا دین وزندگی گیرکردم بین خط ویژه و گاج نقره ایی جامع

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> برا دین وزندگی گیرکردم بین خط ویژه و گاج نقره ایی جامع


با توجه به وقتی که مونده حتما خط ویژه رو بگیر

----------


## zaniarsobhani

پس حتما میرم میخرم عصربه بعد 
فقط عربی به نظرتون ایادفیلی ترجمه ولغاتش  خوبه؟ :Yahoo (8): 



> با توجه به وقتی که مونده حتما خط ویژه رو بگیر

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zaniarsobhani


با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه ی دوستان
امروز یه تصمیم جدی گرفتم 
قبولی در دندانپزشکی با ۵۰ روز خواندن 
اول ازهمه کسایی که میگن نمیشه لطفا نظرندن چون شدن یا نشدنش دست خداس و من توکلم به خدا هست.
☆برنامه ریزی☆
●زیست ۴۰%●هر روز ۳ ساعت بخونم (2ساعت خواندن ۲۰تا۲۵صفحه و ۱ ساعت تست و نکته برداری)
●شیمی۴۰%● هر روز ۱.۵ ساعت (1ساعت خواندن و ۰.۵ساعت تست)
♡مرور زیست و شیمی♡ دوستان برای این دو درس این نوع مرور میخوام اجراء کنم مرور اول ۱ روز مرور دوم ۲ روز مرور سوم ۴ روز مرورچهارم ۸ روز وهمین جور مرورها دوبرابر میشه و اول مرورهاروباید بخونم بعد برنامه اون روز
●دین وزندگی۸۰%● هر روز ۲ساعت (خواندن چهار درس در دو نوبت یک ساعته)
●ادبیات۵۰%تا۶۰%● هر روز ۱.۵ ساعت (خواندن قرابت و زبان فارسی وآرایه)(لغت و تاریخ تو وقتهای استراحت میخونم)
●عربی ۴۰%● هر روز ۱ساعت (اول حفظ کل ترجمه و لغات وبعد دیدن فیلم از یه کانال که طولانی هم نیس و تست زنی)قواعد هیچی بلدنیستم
●زبان خارجه۴۰%●هر روز ۱ ساعت (هر روز خواندن لغات + یک ردینگ+ یک کلوز)
●ریاضی وفیزیک هرکدام 21%●دوستان ریاضی متوسط و فیزیک ضعیف درحد بچه ابتدایی تو ای دوتا هم کمک کنید با توجه به برنامه یک روز درمیان بخونم یا هر روز خواهشا کامل بخونید و نظربدین برا این ددرصدا چه مبحثایی بخونم 
☆منابع☆
زیست=کتاب درسی + نشرالگو
شیمی=کلا مبتکران
دین وزندگی=گاج جامع نقره ایی
ادبیات= پنج گنج با لقمه لغت و املا و تاریخ ادبیات
عربی=ایادفیلی
زبان خارجه=شهاب اناری
ریاضی=جامع خیلی سبز
فیزیک=چهارجلدی گاج نقره ایی
دوستان لطفا به اطلاع نظربدین که برنامه م کامل بشه ممنونم
دوستان فیزیک پیش دانشگاهی ام هنوز تشدیدم لطفا کمک کنید 11 خرداد امتحانشه فقط فرمول حفظ کنم میشه قبول بشم؟خواهشا کمک کنید


داداش منم مثه شمام....البته فقط درعنوان تاپیک...و یه 1 ماهی زودتر شروع کردم....
این درصدا رو از کجا گرفتی....؟
واسه دندون کجاس؟؟*

----------


## zaniarsobhani

داداش گلم من سهمیه شاهد دارم 




> *
> داداش منم مثه شمام....البته فقط درعنوان تاپیک...و یه 1 ماهی زودتر شروع کردم....
> این درصدا رو از کجا گرفتی....؟
> واسه دندون کجاس؟؟*

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> پس حتما میرم میخرم عصربه بعد 
> فقط عربی به نظرتون ایادفیلی ترجمه ولغاتش  خوبه؟


دقیقا کدوم کتاب ؟
واقعا میخوای لغت عربی بخونی ؟
من کلا به تعداد انگشتای دستم لغت عربی بلد نیستم ولی تمام تستای ترجمه غیر از مفهوم رو همیشه درست جواب میدم
اصلا نیازی به لغت نیست فقط باید بلد باشی چطوری تست ترجمه بزنی

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zaniarsobhani


داداش گلم من سهمیه شاهد دارم


همون....گفتم...!
با این درصدا رتبه خام حدودن میشه چن؟*

----------


## _saeed_

سلام داداش نمیخوام نا امیدت کنم ولی با یندرصدا فکنم دندون بیاری باید بیشتر هدف گذاری .این تخمینو از سایت گزینه 2 گرفتم

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> دقیقا کدوم کتاب ؟
> واقعا میخوای لغت عربی بخونی ؟
> من کلا به تعداد انگشتای دستم لغت عربی بلد نیستم ولی تمام تستای ترجمه غیر از مفهوم رو همیشه درست جواب میدم
> اصلا نیازی به لغت نیست فقط باید بلد باشی چطوری تست ترجمه بزنی


راستش داداش یه کانال پیدا کردم تو تلگرام که فیلمهای کوتاهی میذاره حس میکنم خوبه فیلماش اگه کارکنم حالا میخوام ترجمه ولغاتو بخونم با این فیلمها بازنمیدونم شما که عربیتون قویه چندتا ازفیلمهاشو ببینید
لطفا ایدی تو بفرست شخصی

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> سلام داداش نمیخوام نا امیدت کنم ولی با یندرصدا فکنم دندون بیاری باید بیشتر هدف گذاری





> داداش گلم من سهمیه شاهد دارم


 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> سلام داداش نمیخوام نا امیدت کنم ولی با یندرصدا فکنم دندون بیاری باید بیشتر هدف گذاری


من تراز بالای 7500 میخوام برای رشته های تاپ چون سهمیه شاهدم

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> *
> همون....گفتم...!
> با این درصدا رتبه خام حدودن میشه چن؟*


فکرکنم 15هزارکشوری بشه

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> راستش داداش یه کانال پیدا کردم تو تلگرام که فیلمهای کوتاهی میذاره حس میکنم خوبه فیلماش اگه کارکنم حالا میخوام ترجمه ولغاتو بخونم با این فیلمها بازنمیدونم شما که عربیتون قویه چندتا ازفیلمهاشو ببینید
> لطفا ایدی تو بفرست شخصی


من چند روز پیش اکانت تگرامم رو حذف کردم
نمیرم دیگه ببخشید
کتاب تو این زمینه زیاده ولی اگه حتما میخوای تصویری باشه dvd عربی گاج آقای ماهینی رو بگیر فکر میکنم 3 ساعتش برای تدریس ترجمس : نکات + حل تست سراسری
مطمئن باش بعدش هیچ مشکلی نخواهی داشت
قواعد سال سومم خیلی قشنگ گفته
40 درصد که هیچی راحت بالای 50 میزنی
قیمتشم خیلی خوبه

----------


## _saeed_

این درصدارو که هدف گذاریته روتو  تخمین گزینه 2زدم تو منطقه2 اومد6000تا7000هزار. باید هدف گذاریت  بالاترباشه تا دندون بیاری.

----------


## zaniarsobhani

:Yahoo (106): 



> من چند روز پیش اکانت تگرامم رو حذف کردم
> نمیرم دیگه ببخشید
> کتاب تو این زمینه زیاده ولی اگه حتما میخوای تصویری باشه dvd عربی گاج آقای ماهینی رو بگیر فکر میکنم 3 ساعتش برای تدریس ترجمس : نکات + حل تست سراسری
> مطمئن باش بعدش هیچ مشکلی نخواهی داشت
> قواعد سال سومم خیلی قشنگ گفته
> 40 درصد که هیچی راحت بالای 50 یا 60 میزنی
> قیمتش خیلی خوبه


این فیلم هاهم خوبه میدونم قیمتش 20تومنه اینجا بین این دوتا گیرکردم این کانال هم فیلمهاش کوتاهه و همه استفاده کردن میگن خوبه

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> این درصدارو که هدف گذاریته روتو  تخمین گزینه 2زدم تو منطقه2 اومد6000تا7000هزار. باید هدف گذاریت  بالاترباشه تا دندون بیاری.


داداش من بدون سهمیه شاهد پرستاری میارم خب با سهمیه دندان رو اوردم از بنیادشهید هم پرسیدم گفت اینارو بزن تک رشته بزن

----------


## Mamad org

*من ارزوی موفقیت دارم برای شما........اما کسی که نصمیم میگیره یه کاری بکنه و انجامش بده قطعا فقط به تصمیمش فک میکنه و حرف دیگران توجه نمیکنه حتی 1مین....حالا من موندم شما الان براچی داری برا دیگران توضیح میدی که میخوای چیکار کنی.....خو اگه تصمیمتا گرفتی و فک میکنی درسته پس اجراش کن نه اینکه وقتتا صرف دنبال راه های مختلف برا راحت رسیدن به هدفت بکنی....اگه تصمیم  برا کاری گرفتی...پس یه هدف داری....پس قطعا یه راهم داری......پس قطعا نباید وقتتا برا نطر خواستن دیگران تلف کنی......


پ.ن1:به سهمیه فک نکن....خیلیا فک کردن شل شدن...وسط راه وا دادن....

پ.ن2:هر 1 مینی که هدر میدی......100 متر دور میشی از هدفت....و یهو به خودت میای و می بینی که دیگه....

پ.ن3:اگه داری این جمله ی اخرا  منا میخونی بدون که 1 مین دیگه رم از دست دادی.....


موفق باشید*

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> *من ارزوی موفقیت دارم برای شما........اما کسی که نصمیم میگیره یه کاری بکنه و انجامش بده قطعا فقط به تصمیمش فک میکنه و حرف دیگران توجه نمیکنه حتی 1مین....حالا من موندم شما الان براچی داری برا دیگران توضیح میدی که میخوای چیکار کنی.....خو اگه تصمیمتا گرفتی و فک میکنی درسته پس اجراش کن نه اینکه وقتتا صرف دنبال راه های مختلف برا راحت رسیدن به هدفت بکنی....اگه تصمیم  برا کاری گرفتی...پس یه هدف داری....پس قطعا یه راهم داری......پس قطعا نباید وقتتا برا نطر خواستن دیگران تلف کنی......
> 
> 
> پ.ن1:به سهمیه فک نکن....خیلیا فک کردن شل شدن...وسط راه وا دادن....
> 
> پ.ن2:هر 1 مینی که هدر میدی......100 متر دور میشی از هدفت....و یهو به خودت میای و می بینی که دیگه....
> 
> پ.ن3:اگه داری این جمله ی اخرا  منا میخونی بدون که 1 مین دیگه رم از دست دادی.....
> 
> ...


فقط نیتزبه کمک داشتم که اونم رفع شد مچکرم از حرفهای قشنگتون

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> این فیلم هاهم خوبه میدونم قیمتش 20تومنه اینجا بین این دوتا گیرکردم این کانال هم فیلمهاش کوتاهه و همه استفاده کردن میگن خوبه


تصمیم نهایی رو باید خودت بگیری
اگه خوبه بسم الله
بگیر و شروع کن
به امید خدا موفق میشی
فقط زودتر شروع کن

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

ایول منم همین تصمیمو دارم.
با این تفاوت ک سهمیه ندارم اما میخوام دندون ازاد تهران قبول شم

----------


## emprator227

نمیدونم برای چی همه گیر دادن به 3 تا رشته  برتر تجربی؟
مگه رشته های دیگه خوب نیستن که همه دنبال همین 3 هستن؟من موندم هر روز یکی میاد تاپیک میزنه تو فلان روز میخوام پزشکی بیارم یا تو فلان روز میخوام دندون بیارم.تا الان ندیدم یکی تاپیک بزنه مثلا تو 60 روز فیزیوتراپی یا بینایی سنجی یا شنوایی سنجی.مگه این رشته ها چیکارن؟
من خودم هم مثل استارتر تاپیکم ولی تا الان زیست 1 و 2 رو خوندم هدفم هم فیزیوتراپی هست .
بعضی ها باید به زور برن سر درس خوندن و اصلا از درس لذت نمیبرن ولی بعضیا مثل من از درس لذت میبرن ولی میزنن به در تنبلی.
میدونم خودم اگه تا کنکور روزی 12-13 ساعت بخونم چیزی رو که میخوام رو میارم.
شما هم سعی کن از درس خوندن و یاد گرنتم لذت ببری تا موفق بشی

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> ایول منم همین تصمیمو دارم.
> با این تفاوت ک سهمیه ندارم اما میخوام دندون ازاد تهران قبول شم


من ازفردا برنامه مو میزارم شماهم خواستی بزار انشاالله خدا کمکمون میکنه

----------


## وحید ی

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه ی دوستان
> امروز یه تصمیم جدی گرفتم 
> قبولی در دندانپزشکی با ۵۰ روز خواندن 
> اول ازهمه کسایی که میگن نمیشه لطفا نظرندن چون شدن یا نشدنش دست خداس و من توکلم به خدا هست.
> ☆برنامه ریزی☆
> ●زیست ۴۰%●هر روز ۳ ساعت بخونم (2ساعت خواندن ۲۰تا۲۵صفحه و ۱ ساعت تست و نکته برداری)
> ●شیمی۴۰%● هر روز ۱.۵ ساعت (1ساعت خواندن و ۰.۵ساعت تست)
> ♡مرور زیست و شیمی♡ دوستان برای این دو درس این نوع مرور میخوام اجراء کنم مرور اول ۱ روز مرور دوم ۲ روز مرور سوم ۴ روز مرورچهارم ۸ روز وهمین جور مرورها دوبرابر میشه و اول مرورهاروباید بخونم بعد برنامه اون روز
> ●دین وزندگی۸۰%● هر روز ۲ساعت (خواندن چهار درس در دو نوبت یک ساعته)
> ...


سلام ببین من غالبا با کسی تعارف ندارم بنابراین بدون غرض میگم که 
شما از لحاظ وقت مشکلی ندارید میتونید روی این وقت باقیمانده حساب کنید و حتی خودتونو به دندان یا دارو و بعضی شهر ها پزشکی هم برسونیددد   

امااااا

نه با این منابع
با این منابع توی این زمان اصلا جواب نمیگیرید مثلا برای دینی میگین گاج نقره ای درسته که گاج نقره ای بهترین کتاب بازاره اما این کتاب برای یه زمان حداقل یک ساله نوشته شده کتاب شلوغ نوشته شده  نمیتونید نکات تست خیزشو تشخیص بدین باید کامل بخونیدش کامل خوندن هم توی این زمان اصلا جواب نمیده الان 
مثلا توی زیست نوشتین کتاب درسی و نشر الگو برادر من شما زیست الگو رو اصلا دیدین؟ که برای این زمان 50 روزه زیست الگو رو در نظر گرفتین...اون همه مطالب اونهمه تست تالیفی رو چطور میخواین جمع کنید؟؟؟
الان من هر چی بیشتر منابعتونو نگاه میکنم احساس میکنم دارین شوخی میکنید... فیزیک چهار جلدی گاج اونم توی 50 روز برای 20 درصد ؟؟؟ برادر من شدن میشه اما نه با این منابع مثلا برای فیزیک برید زیپ پایه اندیشه فایق رو بگیرید یا معجزه فیزیک مهر و ماه رو ...
برای ریاضی مگه شما میتونید ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز رو توی این زمان علاوه بر اینکه بخونید جمعشم کنید ؟! دیگه خیلی مشتاق خیلی سبز هستید جمع بندی ریاضی خیلی سبز رو بگیرید یا خط ویژه گاج رو
بحث توکل جداست اما یک خورده هم منطقی منابع تونو بچینید
اغا شیمی کل مبتکران؟؟؟!! اغا ما رو گرفتین؟؟؟!! اگه قبلا خوندین الان میخواین جمع کنید یک چیزی ....(تازه اونایی هم که در طول سال خوندن الان با کتابای اصلی مبتکران جمع نمیکنن)اما توی 50 روز چطور میتونید از پسه اونهمه کتاب شیمی با اونهمه مطالب حاشیه ای بر بیایین؟؟؟!
برای شیمی برید جمع بندی فیل مبتکران رو بگیرید یا خط ویژه گاج رو یا زیپ شیمی پایه اندیشه فایق رو...
بقیه منابعتونم بیشتر شبیه شوخی تا واقعیت...بازم میگم شک نکنید که میتونید خودتونو ب پزشکی و دندان هم توی این 50 روز برسونید اما ظرف یکی دو روز منابعتونو عوض کنید ....

----------


## Hellion

> میشه شما نظر ندی ؟ فاز منفی مگه تو صاحب انجمنی .ای بابا


من یکی از اعضای این انجمنم و مثله همه حق نظر دادن دارم شما ناراحتین نخونین ... به همین راحتی !! ...

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> سلام ببین من غالبا با کسی تعارف ندارم بنابراین بدون غرض میگم که 
> شما از لحاظ وقت مشکلی ندارید میتونید روی این وقت باقیمانده حساب کنید و حتی خودتونو به دندان یا دارو و بعضی شهر ها پزشکی هم برسونیددد   
> 
> امااااا
> 
> نه با این منابع
> با این منابع توی این زمان اصلا جواب نمیگیرید مثلا برای دینی میگین گاج نقره ای درسته که گاج نقره ای بهترین کتاب بازاره اما این کتاب برای یه زمان حداقل یک ساله نوشته شده کتاب شلوغ نوشته شده  نمیتونید نکات تست خیزشو تشخیص بدین باید کامل بخونیدش کامل خوندن هم توی این زمان اصلا جواب نمیده الان 
> مثلا توی زیست نوشتین کتاب درسی و نشر الگو برادر من شما زیست الگو رو اصلا دیدین؟ که برای این زمان 50 روزه زیست الگو رو در نظر گرفتین...اون همه مطالب اونهمه تست تالیفی رو چطور میخواین جمع کنید؟؟؟
> الان من هر چی بیشتر منابعتونو نگاه میکنم احساس میکنم دارین شوخی میکنید... فیزیک چهار جلدی گاج اونم توی 50 روز برای 20 درصد ؟؟؟ برادر من شدن میشه اما نه با این منابع مثلا برای فیزیک برید زیپ پایه اندیشه فایق رو بگیرید یا معجزه فیزیک مهر و ماه رو ...
> ...


داداش خصوصی رو چک کن

----------


## Lara27

> این فیلم هاهم خوبه میدونم قیمتش 20تومنه اینجا بین این دوتا گیرکردم این کانال هم فیلمهاش کوتاهه و همه استفاده کردن میگن خوبه


عربی ناصح زاده دوران طلایی ( جمع بندی ) (95-94) | آلاء

----------


## salour

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه ی دوستان
> امروز یه تصمیم جدی گرفتم 
> قبولی در دندانپزشکی با ۵۰ روز خواندن 
> اول ازهمه کسایی که میگن نمیشه لطفا نظرندن چون شدن یا نشدنش دست خداس و من توکلم به خدا هست.خداروشکر معدل که مثبته امسال و سهمیه شاهد هم دارم.
> ☆برنامه ریزی☆
> ●زیست ۴۰%●هر روز ۳ ساعت بخونم (2ساعت خواندن ۲۰تا۲۵صفحه و ۱ ساعت تست و نکته برداری)
> ●شیمی۴۰%● هر روز ۱.۵ ساعت (1ساعت خواندن و ۰.۵ساعت تست)
> ♡مرور زیست و شیمی♡ دوستان برای این دو درس این نوع مرور میخوام اجراء کنم مرور اول ۱ روز مرور دوم ۲ روز مرور سوم ۴ روز مرورچهارم ۸ روز وهمین جور مرورها دوبرابر میشه و اول مرورهاروباید بخونم بعد برنامه اون روز
> ●دین وزندگی۸۰%● هر روز ۲ساعت (خواندن چهار درس در دو نوبت یک ساعته)
> ...


هدفت خیلی خوبه و امیدوارم حتما همه تلاشتو بکنی اما خب برنامه ات پر اشکال هستش!و ایرادی هم ناره چون تجربه ای نداری توی این قضیه

اولین ایراد: رویایی بودن رو بذار کنار!!!!نا امید نباش اما از مرز واقع بینی هم رد نشو  :Yahoo (1): 

ادبیات:اصلا لازم نیست که زبان فارسی بخونی.فقط لغات و تاریخ ادبیات بخون + قرابت معنایی(برای قرابت معنایی وقتی که روی زبان فارسی بذاری اختصاص بده به تست زیاد  برای قرابت)
*زبان فارسی هم الان خوندنش وقت گیره هم نیاز به تست داره و هم دقت زیاد در سر جلسه و اینکه تست هاش هم تقریبا ساده نیستن!
ادبیاتت رو که خوندی و اوکی شدی اگ تونستی حتما دی وی دی همایش ادبیات عبدالحمدی رو بخر.40تومنه و جزوه اش هم هست.نگاه کن و مطمعن باش براحتی میتونی بدون خوندن زبان فارسی 60 بزنی

عربی:کتاب ایاد فیلی واقعا بیخوده!!!اصلا لازم نیست که ترجمه ها رو بخونی!!!اولا ترجمه های کتاب درسی در  کنکور ب درد نمیخوره و دوما تست های ترجمه رو میتونی با دونستن چندتا تکنیک ساده بزنی
عربی رو قط از همایش عربی رایگان دبیرستان صنعتی شریف ببین
عربی ناصح زاده دوران طلایی ( جمع بندی ) (95-94) | آلاء که بهترین منبع موجود در بازار کنکوره! و جالب اینکه رایگانه
با دیدن این فیلم ها و بدون خوندن هیچ ترجمه و قواعدی از کتاب درسی میتونی 70 درصد بزنی


دینی: از گاج خط ویژه بخون
روزی 2 درس بخون
حتما 1 درس از پیش
یه درس از پایه
و بجای 4 درس خوندن،وزی 2 درس بخون و حتما 2 درس روز قبلی رو مرور کن

زبان:
فقط لغات بخون + تست گرامر خیلی راجته و با تکنیک میشه زد
این فیلمو ببین.3 ساعته و کل گرامر کنکور
زبان سوم و چهارم دبیرستان کیاوش فراهانی دوران طلایی(جمع بندی) | آلاء


شیمی هم از فیلم های صنعتی شریف استفاده کن
روزی 2 فیلم
جزوه رو بنویس و حتما هر روز از اول تا اخر اون جزوه رو مرور کن
اصلا لازم نیست مبتکران بزنی
و سمت هیچ کتابی بری
فقط جزوه ای ک با دیدن فیلمهای شیمی مینویسی رو مرور کن و اینکه تست های حل شده در فثیلم که تمام تستهای سراسری هستش رو چندین و چندبار مرور کن
مطمعن باش نتیجه ات خیلی بیشتر از 40درصد میشه
شیمی محمد رضا آقاجانی دوران طلایی ( جمع بندی ) (95-94) | آلاء


زیست:
اول ازهمه متن کتاب درسی رو بخون
بعد از زیست شناسی پوریا رحیمی دوران طلایی ( جمع بندی ) (95-94) | آلاء
فیلم ببین
بعدش جزوه ای ک نوشتی رو مرور کن
و بعد نکات ترکیبی رو از کتاب "موج ازمون" زیست الگو بخون(فقط درسنامه شو بخون.ازمون هاشو نزن)
و بعدش کل تستهای سراسری و سنجش رو از هر کتاب تستی ک داری بزن
لازم نیست کل زیست رو بخونی!مطابق تدریس که در صنعتی شریف فیلمهاش میاد،بخون
اینها فصلهایی هست ک اگه خوب یادبگیریشون هم تستهای خوبی داره و هم راحت میتونی یاد بگیری با تکرار

----------


## Navid70

دوست عزیز صد در صد میتونی خودتو برسونی.
مشکل سر برنامته من تاپیک قبلیم گفتم رسوندن عمومیا ممکنه حتی بالاتر از این درصدا که مد نظرته ولی مشکل اصلی سر زیست و شیمیه.
واقع بین باش نشر الگو و مبتکران برای این تایم یعنی خودکشی حالا میل خودته بخون ببین با روزی 1 ساعت شیمی از مبتکران چقدر جلو میری.

----------


## alibahadori

> سلام ببین من غالبا با کسی تعارف ندارم بنابراین بدون غرض میگم که 
> شما از لحاظ وقت مشکلی ندارید میتونید روی این وقت باقیمانده حساب کنید و حتی خودتونو به دندان یا دارو و بعضی شهر ها پزشکی هم برسونیددد   
> 
> امااااا
> 
> نه با این منابع
> با این منابع توی این زمان اصلا جواب نمیگیرید مثلا برای دینی میگین گاج نقره ای درسته که گاج نقره ای بهترین کتاب بازاره اما این کتاب برای یه زمان حداقل یک ساله نوشته شده کتاب شلوغ نوشته شده  نمیتونید نکات تست خیزشو تشخیص بدین باید کامل بخونیدش کامل خوندن هم توی این زمان اصلا جواب نمیده الان 
> مثلا توی زیست نوشتین کتاب درسی و نشر الگو برادر من شما زیست الگو رو اصلا دیدین؟ که برای این زمان 50 روزه زیست الگو رو در نظر گرفتین...اون همه مطالب اونهمه تست تالیفی رو چطور میخواین جمع کنید؟؟؟
> الان من هر چی بیشتر منابعتونو نگاه میکنم احساس میکنم دارین شوخی میکنید... فیزیک چهار جلدی گاج اونم توی 50 روز برای 20 درصد ؟؟؟ برادر من شدن میشه اما نه با این منابع مثلا برای فیزیک برید زیپ پایه اندیشه فایق رو بگیرید یا معجزه فیزیک مهر و ماه رو ...
> ...


یک سوال داشتم دوست عزیز 
نوشتید کتاب معجزه فیزیک مهر و ماه برای خوندن فیزیک 

من یک سوال دارم ایا شما این کتاب رو مطالعه کردین؟
کتاب های معجزه مهر و ماه هدف گذاریش فقط برای جمع بندی هست یعنی اینکه دانش اموز اون درس رو خونده باشه و تست کار کرده باشه
و این کتاب رو برای جمع بندی بخونه که نکات مهم رو یاد اوری کنه و چند روش تستی سریع برای حل مسائل میگه

این کتاب اول اینکه فرمول هاش کامل نیست دوم اینکه فرمول ها اصلا تجزیه نشده که مثلا f اینجا واحدش چیه (برای مثال بود) 
و کسی که تازه میخواد بخونه کاملا گیج میشه
این کتاب تست های فصل به فصل هم نداره و مثال هایی که زده خیلی پیش پا افتادس
تست های فیزیک مفهومی هستن و با خوندن این کتاب اصلا نمیتونید به تست های سراسری به این راحتی ها جواب بدید 
نگاه نکنید خود مولف اومده با روش های من در اوردی تست های کنکور رو حل میکنه شما باید در نظر بگیرید که سر جلسه خونه نیست که با خیال راحت بگردی نکته طلایی پیدا کنی که تست رو حل کنی 

به نظرم معجزه مهر و ماه اصلا مناسب کسی که فیزیک نخونده یا ضعیف هست نیست

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> دوست عزیز صد در صد میتونی خودتو برسونی.
> مشکل سر برنامته من تاپیک قبلیم گفتم رسوندن عمومیا ممکنه حتی بالاتر از این درصدا که مد نظرته ولی مشکل اصلی سر زیست و شیمیه.
> واقع بین باش نشر الگو و مبتکران برای این تایم یعنی خودکشی حالا میل خودته بخون ببین با روزی 1 ساعت شیمی از مبتکران چقدر جلو میری.


خب راستش هزینه شو ندارم خرج کنم کتاب های خودمم بفروشم باز دوتاکتاب نمیرسه بخرم

----------


## zaniarsobhani

دوستان من برای زیست فقط میخوان از رو الگو تست بزنم همین
میگین مبتکران زیاده فیل بخرم خب واقعا هزینه شو ندارم خونه م کمک نمیکنن میگن تونمیخونی 
یا فیزیک و ریاضی 
چوارکنم به نظرتون خب؟

----------


## alibahadori

> دوستان من برای زیست فقط میخوان از رو الگو تست بزنم همین
> میگین مبتکران زیاده فیل بخرم خب واقعا هزینه شو ندارم خونه م کمک نمیکنن میگن تونمیخونی 
> یا فیزیک و ریاضی 
> چوارکنم به نظرتون خب؟


الگو درس نامش عالیه 
تست هم به نظرم تالیفی هاشو کامل بزن چون تنها کتابی هست که براساس تست های کنکور تست داره 
توی 10 روز مونده به کنکور وقتی داری کنکوری های سال های اخیر رو میزنی که اماده بشی 
تست های زیست 4-5 سال اخیر هم کامل کار میکنی

مبتکران هم اگه یکم تایم درسیتو بالا ببری میتونی 
مشکل تستاش نیست درسنامشه که یکم زیاده 
اینم بگم که فیل شیمی خود بهمن بازرگانی گفته مطالبش کامله 
اما اینطور نیست و یک سری از مطالب رو که به نظرش کم اهمیته حذف کرده در صورتی که ممکنه تست شیمی باشه

ریاضی 
جمع بندی خیلی سبز عالیه 
گرون هم نیست 
با تخفیف میتونی 10 -12 تومن بخری

فیزیک هم نظری ندارم

----------


## Mr.mTf

> من تراز بالای 7500 میخوام برای رشته های تاپ چون سهمیه شاهدم



  7500 میشه 33000

----------


## ata.beheshti

بنظرم برای فیزیک شهریاری رو بجووووووو تا فیزیک بطور مفهومی برای همیشه بره تو ذهنت...

اولا من تبریک میگم به جسارتت....

دوما خدا پشت و پناهت  :Yahoo (1): 

در پناه اوس کریم مشتی  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> فایل پیوست 54919
>   7500 میشه 33000


داداش یه تراز 8000 بفرست معدلش هم بگی ممنون میشم

----------


## Mr.mTf



----------


## وحید ی

> یک سوال داشتم دوست عزیز 
> نوشتید کتاب معجزه فیزیک مهر و ماه برای خوندن فیزیک 
> 
> من یک سوال دارم ایا شما این کتاب رو مطالعه کردین؟
> کتاب های معجزه مهر و ماه هدف گذاریش فقط برای جمع بندی هست یعنی اینکه دانش اموز اون درس رو خونده باشه و تست کار کرده باشه
> و این کتاب رو برای جمع بندی بخونه که نکات مهم رو یاد اوری کنه و چند روش تستی سریع برای حل مسائل میگه
> 
> این کتاب اول اینکه فرمول هاش کامل نیست دوم اینکه فرمول ها اصلا تجزیه نشده که مثلا f اینجا واحدش چیه (برای مثال بود) 
> و کسی که تازه میخواد بخونه کاملا گیج میشه
> ...


سلام اتفاقا کتابشو دارم نمیگم کتابه توپیه اما خب از توی این کتاب 20 درصد در میاد ...حالا من به معجزه کار ندارم ...ببینید الان اگه اول مهر بود من میگفتم هیچ کتاب فیزیکی جز 4 جلد فیزیک فرید شهریاری نخونید چون کاملا مفهومیه...اما
اینجا بحث فهمیدن نیست بحث گرفتن درصد لازمه حالا به هر روشی... سر جلسه کنکور مهم نیست شما نابغه باشید یا یه ادمه معمولی مهم اینکه شما یه تست رو به هر روشی که شده جواب بدی...حالا ممکنه یه تست رو شانسی هم جواب بدی ...مهم جواب دادنه...تو پست قبل هم گفتم مثلا توی دین و زندگی کتابی بهتر از گاج نقره ای نیست یعنی اگه این کتاب رو کسی توی طول سال چندین بار بخونه محال هست که نتونه 100 بزنه اما همین کتاب برای این بازه 50 روزه مثل یک سم هست به هیچ وجه با این کتاب توی این 50 روز نمیتونید به 50 هم خودتونو برسونید...
باز هم تکرار میکنم الان بحث فهمیدن دروس نیست کسی که میخواد از الان شروع کنه فقط باید به این فکر کنه که چه طوری میتونه درصدی رو که میخواد بدست بیاره
معجزه فیزیک کتاب تاپی نیست همه هم اینو میدونیم اما همین کتاب رو اگه بتونیم تا کنکور شخم بزنیم 20 یا 25درصد رو راحت ازش میگیریم و به هدفمون میرسیم

در اخر میگم بله حق با شماست معجزه فیزیک کتابی برای فهمیدن فیزیک نیست اما کتابی برای درصد اوردن فیزیک هست...

اگه خیلی هم با معجزه مشکل دارید جمع بندی زیپ فایق کتابیه که بکار این بازه زمانی میاد...

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط وحید ی


سلام اتفاقا کتابشو دارم نمیگم کتابه توپیه اما خب از توی این کتاب 20 درصد در میاد ...حالا من به معجزه کار ندارم ...ببینید الان اگه اول مهر بود من میگفتم هیچ کتاب فیزیکی جز 4 جلد فیزیک فرید شهریاری نخونید چون کاملا مفهومیه...اما
اینجا بحث فهمیدن نیست بحث گرفتن درصد لازمه حالا به هر روشی... سر جلسه کنکور مهم نیست شما نابغه باشید یا یه ادمه معمولی مهم اینکه شما یه تست رو به هر روشی که شده جواب بدی...حالا ممکنه یه تست رو شانسی هم جواب بدی ...مهم جواب دادنه...تو پست قبل هم گفتم مثلا توی دین و زندگی کتابی بهتر از گاج نقره ای نیست یعنی اگه این کتاب رو کسی توی طول سال چندین بار بخونه محال هست که نتونه 100 بزنه اما همین کتاب برای این بازه 50 روزه مثل یک سم هست به هیچ وجه با این کتاب توی این 50 روز نمیتونید به 50 هم خودتونو برسونید...
باز هم تکرار میکنم الان بحث فهمیدن دروس نیست کسی که میخواد از الان شروع کنه فقط باید به این فکر کنه که چه طوری میتونه درصدی رو که میخواد بدست بیاره
معجزه فیزیک کتاب تاپی نیست همه هم اینو میدونیم اما همین کتاب رو اگه بتونیم تا کنکور شخم بزنیم 20 یا 25درصد رو راحت ازش میگیریم و به هدفمون میرسیم

در اخر میگم بله حق با شماست معجزه فیزیک کتابی برای فهمیدن فیزیک نیست اما کتابی برای درصد اوردن فیزیک هست...

اگه خیلی هم با معجزه مشکل دارید جمع بندی زیپ فایق کتابیه که بکار این بازه زمانی میاد...



شما فیزیک شهریاری رو استفاده کردین؟
اگر جواب مثبت هست , تفاوتهاش یا بعبارتی مزیت های اون نسبت به گاج در چیه؟*

----------


## Neda_Salahshour

سلام.

دوست عزیز اگر بخوای هدفت دست یافتنی میشه همین امروز تاپیک ها رو بخون و دیگه سایت نیا و بشین بخون اگر از من میشنوی اگر بخوای هر روز بیایی ببینی بقیه نظرشون چیه هیچ فایده ای نداره پس امروز همه رو جمع کن و بذار کنار و یا علی بگو و شروع کن...ببین وقتی میشنویم که یک نفر کتاب و درس زیست (مثلا زیست 2)رو 5 بار واس کنکور خونده با خودمون میگیم وووااااااوووو 5 بار؟؟؟؟؟ درحالی که ما خودمون همون کتابو طی سال تحصیلی چندین بار خوندیم و و همونو با دو روز فرجه امتحانی بالای 18 گرفتیم..میبینی؟؟؟؟ این فقط یه تصور غول مانند از کنکوره ....شما فیزیک مبحث های "صوت"و"موج های الکترومغناطیس"و"الکتریسیته ساکن"وفیزیک اتمی و جدید"و"گرما و قانون گاز ها"و"مدار و جریان الکتریکی"و"نور هندسی"و"آشنایی با هسته" رو عاااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااالی و روزی دو ساعت بخونی میتونی 56 درصد فیزیکتو تضمین کنی...حالا فرض بذاریم 3 تا سوالم ج ندی باز 46 درصد زدی که واس رشته موردنظرت کافیه....بقیه دروس هم به این شکل......حالا شما خودت میتونی بعضی مباحثو جابجا کنی و اون مبحثی ک تسلط و علاقه داری رو جایگزین کنی..ولی باید طوری باشه که توی این مباحث به تسلط 100 درصد برسی
یاحق

----------


## NoBogh

پستای هفته آینده : پزشکی در شب کنکور - دامپزشکی در 1هفته - پرستاری بدون مطالعه - رتبه برتر با هیپنوتیزم - کنکور در خواب اسمت  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> پستای هفته آینده : پزشکی در شب کنکور - دامپزشکی در 1هفته - پرستاری بدون مطالعه - رتبه برتر با هیپنوتیزم - کنکور در خواب اسمت


الان با این پستت چی رو ثابت کردی؟

----------


## NoBogh

> الان با این پستت چی رو ثابت کردی؟


منظورم این بود 15تا سوال زیست دُرُستو نمی تونی تو 50روز بزنی اگه بخوای این درصدهارو بیاری ، واقع گرا باشی بهتره
* البته من منظورم برای سراسری بود وگرنه آزاد اصلاً نزنی هم می تونی بری شرکت کنی !

----------


## zaniarsobhani

نظرت محترمه

----------


## Navid70

معجزه زیست مهر و ماه رو بگیر تازه چاپ شده میشه راحت ازش 40 بگیری.

----------


## Lara27

> معجزه زیست مهر و ماه رو بگیر تازه چاپ شده میشه راحت ازش 40 بگیری.


پایش هم چاپ شده؟؟؟؟

----------


## Navid70

نه هنوز.من که چشمم اب نمیخوره به کنکور برسه.

----------


## edin

> عربی ناصح زاده دوران طلایی ( جمع بندی ) (95-94) | آلاء


یعنی فقط خوندن جمع بندیش کفایت میکنه یا باید کل فیلما رو دید؟ :Y (668):

----------


## Lara27

> یعنی فقط خوندن جمع بندیش کفایت میکنه یا باید کل فیلما رو دید؟


جمع بندیش رو ببین . تعداد ساعت هاش کمه . بعدش اگه دیدی اشکال داری همون مبحث رو از فیلم های کاملش ببین

----------


## joozef

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه ی دوستان
> امروز یه تصمیم جدی گرفتم 
> قبولی در دندانپزشکی با ۵۰ روز خواندن 
> خداروشکر معدل که مثبته امسال و *سهمیه شاهد هم دارم.*


داداش شما 5 روز بخون قبولی! 
50 روز واسه رتبه 2رقمیاست که راحت تر بتونن حق بقیه رو بخورن. 
اینو میگم چون پارسال صمیمی ترین رفیقم 25% سهمیه جانبازی داشت و معدلش هم 16 بود و هر روز با زیداش بیرون بود و اینو خودم میدونم که هیچی درس نمیخوند و رتبه ش اومد  4هزار.
نیازی به تاپیک زدن نبود که!!

----------


## Lara27

> داداش شما 5 روز بخون قبولی! 
> 50 روز واسه رتبه 2رقمیاست که راحت تر بتونن حق بقیه رو بخورن. 
> اینو میگم چون پارسال صمیمی ترین رفیقم 25% سهمیه جانبازی داشت و معدلش هم 16 بود و هر روز با زیداش بیرون بود و اینو خودم میدونم که هیچی درس نمیخوند و رتبه ش اومد  4هزار.
> نیازی به تاپیک زدن نبود که!!


4000 سهمیه؟ چی قبول شد؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## joozef

> 4000 سهمیه؟ چی قبول شد؟


3تا رشته اصلی رو قبول نشد و امسال نشست پشت کنکور

----------


## iDuff

شما اگر واقعا قصد خوندن و موفقیت داشتی وقتتو اینجا هدر نمیکردی میرفتی سراغ درست :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Lara27

> نه هنوز.من که چشمم اب نمیخوره به کنکور برسه.


چرا؟؟؟

----------


## magicboy

> 3تا رشته اصلی رو قبول نشد و امسال نشست پشت کنکور


بدبخت شد که
امسال سهمیه نداره
سهمیه فقط یه ساله

----------


## Mr.mTf

> منظورم این بود 15تا سوال زیست دُرُستو نمی تونی تو 50روز بزنی اگه بخوای این درصدهارو بیاری ، واقع گرا باشی بهتره
> * البته من منظورم برای سراسری بود وگرنه آزاد اصلاً نزنی هم می تونی بری شرکت کنی !


دیگه ب شعور خودت توهین نکن عزیز
15 تا؟
با توجه ب اینکه از ریاضی و فیزیک فقط باید دو تا مبحث بخونه.. سخت ولی شدنی

----------


## zaniarsobhani

ازهمه دوستانی که نظر دادن ممنونم 
اون دوستانی هم که میگن نمیشه و این حرفا توهمون پست اول گفتم من تلاشمو میکنم و خدا نتیجه شو بهم میده نه شما
ازفردا هم اخرشب مطالعه هامو میذارم

----------


## GHZO7

> دیگه ب شعور خودت توهین نکن عزیز
> 15 تا؟
> با توجه ب اینکه از ریاضی و فیزیک فقط باید دو تا مبحث بخونه.. سخت ولی شدنی


چرا؟

----------


## Navid70

> چرا؟؟؟


والا چیزی که خودشون توی کلاس گفتن این بود که تا خرداد میادش و کتاب پایه هنوز کامل نشده.
با این حجم کاری من فکر نمیکنم بتونن خیلی سریع کتاب رو حاضر کنن.

----------


## Navid70

> دیگه ب شعور خودت توهین نکن عزیز
> 15 تا؟
> با توجه ب اینکه از ریاضی و فیزیک فقط باید دو تا مبحث بخونه.. سخت ولی شدنی


اون دوتا مبحث رو میفرمایید ما هم مطالعه کنیم؟

----------


## F.amin

هدف از این حرفم نا امیدی نیستااااااا

ولی حتی سه ماهم به کنکور مونده باشه دیگه نباید اینجور تاپیک زده بشه

نکنین این کارو،،،،،با احساسات بازی نکنین

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> هدف از این حرفم نا امیدی نیستااااااا
> 
> ولی حتی سه ماهم به کنکور مونده باشه دیگه نباید اینجور تاپیک زده بشه
> 
> نکنین این کارو،،،،،با احساسات بازی نکنین
> 
> Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk


ححرفت قابل احترامه ولی خواهشا عقیده ت اینه نیا تو اینجور تایپکا

----------


## F.amin

> ححرفت قابل احترامه ولی خواهشا عقیده ت اینه نیا تو اینجور تایپکا


آره درسته نباید با این عقیده نظر بدم

ولی

واقع بینی هزار مرتبه بهتر از امید و اشتیاق کاذبه

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## hanjera

سلام
احتمالا میتونی!
ادامه ی بده بخون درسو ! ا
فقط اینو بگم که برای دروسی چون زیست و شیمی بنظرم وقت و وقت بندی مثلا بگی از ساعت فلان تا فلان یا مثلا اینقدر ساعت میخونم ! اصلا جواب نمیده!
مثلا خیلی اوقات برام پیش اومده که شیمی رو وقتی میخونم دیگه وارد مبحث که میشم و غرق خوندنش میشم دیگه زمان و اینا از دستم در میره !

----------


## negar~

> داداش شما 5 روز بخون قبولی! 
> 50 روز واسه رتبه 2رقمیاست که راحت تر بتونن حق بقیه رو بخورن. 
> اینو میگم چون پارسال صمیمی ترین رفیقم 25% سهمیه جانبازی داشت و معدلش هم 16 بود و هر روز با زیداش بیرون بود و اینو خودم میدونم که هیچی درس نمیخوند و رتبه ش اومد  4هزار.
> نیازی به تاپیک زدن نبود که!!


چــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــی میـــــــــگی؟؟؟ :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): 
مگه میــــــشه؟؟مگه داریم؟؟ :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## joozef

> بدبخت شد که
> امسال سهمیه نداره
> سهمیه فقط یه ساله


ما بدبخت شدیم 
چون اون قانون واسه قبلا بود ! 
الان اگه امسال رشته ای قبول نشه، واسه سال بعدش هم سهمیه داره. 
حتی اگه 10سال پشت کنکور باشه ...

----------


## zahra.2015

*درمورد رسیدن و نرسیدن محرفم گفتنیای مد نظرمو تو تاپیکای این مدلی گفتم
اما برا شما توروخدا ببخشید اگه رک میگم قصد ناراحت کردن ندارم فقط میخوام کمکی کرده باشم 
برنامتون ضعیفه ب قول بچه ها یکم ک ن بیشتر از یکم رویایی نمیشه همه ی درسا رو توی روز خوند اینجوری حجم خیلی بالا میره و کیفیت و تمرکز کم میشه نمیگم امکان نداره چرا بعضیا هستن اما خب شما فک میکنین میتونین سخته بهتره برنامه روزانتونو تغییر بدین  حالا خودتون میتونین یا باکمک دیگران فرقی نداره ی برنامه اصولی تکنیکی بچینید
درمورد منابع و نظر بچه ها خب ایشون گفتن شرایط هزینه ندارن  بهتره از همون داده ها بهترین استفاده رو کنید 
ادبیات =همون لقمه ها کافیه زبان فارسیم نخونید بهتره وقت کم
عربی فیلم های صنعتی شریف هم مجانیه هم تکنیکی البته من نمیدونم تو فیلم های جمع بندی قواعد مثل فیلم های کلاساشون کامل و از پایه میگن یا ن چون شما گفتین عربیتون ضعیفه اینو از بچه ها بپرسین برای تستم سراسری +سنجش چند سال اخیر ترجیحا84 ب بعد اگه اگه رسیدین گزینه2 هم خوبه 
معارف=ببینید این درس بیشتر تستاش آیات اگه شما بتونید ی کتاب آیات و نکات گیر بیارین و همونو کامل بخونید البته درس ب درس همرا ه متن کتاب و بعد از هرکتابی ک دارید تست کار کنید و باز هم سراسری های چند سال اخیر اگه رسیدین ترتیب تست های عربی من خودم آیات و نکات گاج دارم کتاب خوبی هستش جمع و جور قیمت 94ش هم13 تومن حالا اگه کتاب خونه داره یاجایی ک بتونین کرایش کنید  یا اگه بتونین بخرین البته حتما نباید گاج بگیرین میتونین در این باره از بچه ها پرس و جو کنید و ببینین چ انتشاراتی خوبه*

----------


## GHZO7

> ما بدبخت شدیم 
> چون اون قانون واسه قبلا بود ! 
> الان اگه امسال رشته ای قبول نشه، واسه سال بعدش هم سهمیه داره. 
> حتی اگه 10سال پشت کنکور باشه ...


بدترازاون اینه که قبلا 80درصد تراز آخرین نفر توی اون رشته و همون دانشگاه رو باید میوردن الان شده 70درصد احتمالا سال دیگه بشه 60درصد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## SkyWalker313

شما تلاشو بکن کوهم جابه جا می کنی تازه سهمیه هم که دارین پس حتما این 40 50 روز رو سفت و سخت بخونین ایشالا قبولی دیگه نگرانیت چیه  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> چرا؟


ایشون سهمیه دارن و با تراز 8000 و حتی 7500 قبول اند تو رشته ای که میخواد
کارنامه نمونه رو گذاشتم بالا




> اون دوتا مبحث رو میفرمایید ما هم مطالعه کنیم؟


واسه 10 که میشه 3 تا کافیه دوتا مبحث 3 تایی بخونه
امار/احتمال
نور/حرکت

----------


## Mr.mTf

ولی ناموس فاز اینایی که میگن نمیشه نمی فهمم
میخوای کمک کنی؟تا 7 هفته از عمرش از دست بره
یا نه میترسی که شاید بتونه و جای تو رو بگیره؟ :Yahoo (21): 
هیچ کس نمی تونه جای یکی دیگرو بگیره

----------


## joozef

> ایشون سهمیه دارن و با تراز 8000 و حتی 7500 قبول اند تو رشته ای که میخواد
> کارنامه نمونه رو گذاشتم بالا


یعنی من. 
یعنی من ی که شدم تراز 8500 . 
سعنیمن که پارسال از بهمن درس رو ول کردم و تقریبا همه درسها رو یادم رفته بود. 
یعنی منی که پارسال با کمترین اطلاعات ممکن، اگه سهمیه داشتم الان بهترین دانشگاه های پزشکی بودم. 
یعنی من ... !

----------


## وحید ی

> آره درسته نباید با این عقیده نظر بدم
> 
> ولی
> 
> واقع بینی هزار مرتبه بهتر از امید و اشتیاق کاذبه
> 
> Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk



سلام هر کی یه نظری داره نظر شما هم قابل احترام اما یادتو توی دبیرستان یا راهنمایی شب امتحان یه کتاب 200 یا 300 صفحه ای رو چنان میخوندیم که فرداش اصلا مدعی بودیم باید 20 بگیریم با وجود اینکه قبلش هم تلاش نکرده بودیم...یادمه خودم شبای امتحان زیست با وجود اینکه در طول سال فقط بازیگوشی میکردم میشستم فقط نمونه سوالای زیست دوره های قبل و میخوندمو و لای کتابو باز نمیکردم و فرداش مدعی نمره بالا هم بودم و قبول هم میشدم...
بحث از این نمونه ها زیاده 
الانم به همون صورته الان هم توی همین بازه زمانی اگه بفهمیم چی و چطور بخونیم باور کنید موقع کنکور مدعیه بهترین رشته هم میشیم
این حرفا امید واهی دادن نیست وگرنه من خودم از همه صادق ترم تو نا امید کردن اما واقعیت اینکه وقتی کاری شدنیه چرا هزار تا بهانه برای نشدنش بیاریممم....

----------


## magicboy

> یعنی من. 
> یعنی من ی که شدم تراز 8500 . 
> سعنیمن که پارسال از بهمن درس رو ول کردم و تقریبا همه درسها رو یادم رفته بود. 
> یعنی منی که پارسال با کمترین اطلاعات ممکن، اگه سهمیه داشتم الان بهترین دانشگاه های پزشکی بودم. 
> یعنی من ... !


من هم سهمیه بنیادشهید دارم هم جانبازی هم بسیج

----------


## وحید ی

> منم سهمیه میخوام
> میخوام بابامو بفرستم سوریه اما نمیره!!!!!!!!!
> میخوام ازدواج کنم بعدش خودم برم سوریه سهمیه ام برسه به بچه ام والا تا آخر عمرشم بابا بابا از دهنش نمیفته کلا شهیدشدنم برای بچم مفیدتر از زنده بودنمه تو ایران


سلام یه دوستی داشتم اتفاقا سهمیه شاهد داشت و پزشکی قبول شد یه بار اومد پهلوم با گریه زار میزد کاش بجای پزشکی پدرم زنده بود...

----------


## EdisS

> من هم سهمیه بنیادشهید دارم هم جانبازی هم بسیج


بسیج هم سهمیه داره؟؟
چجوریاس؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## magicboy

> بسیج هم سهمیه داره؟؟
> چجوریاس؟؟


سهمیه ی 5 درصدی عضو فعال بسیج
فقد برا دانشگاه آزاد استفاده میشه

----------


## joozef

> من هم سهمیه بنیادشهید دارم هم جانبازی هم بسیج


گربه دم در خونه ما هم صبحا میره نون میگیره میاد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## joozef

> سلام یه دوستی داشتم اتفاقا سهمیه شاهد داشت و پزشکی قبول شد یه بار اومد پهلوم با گریه زار میزد کاش بجای پزشکی پدرم زنده بود...


بهتر نبود به جای اینا بگی: 
سلام من یه کنکوری دارای سهمیه هستم ؟

----------


## وحید ی

> بهتر نبود به جای اینا بگی: 
> سلام من یه کنکوری دارای سهمیه هستم ؟


سلام نه برادر من ...من نه سهمیه دارم و نه میخوام داشته باشم...اما کسایی که حداقل سهمیه جانبازی و شهدا دارن حقشونه...نمیخوام بحث حاشیه بره اما کاملا حقشونه

----------


## ََARMAN

> سلام یه دوستی داشتم اتفاقا سهمیه شاهد داشت و پزشکی قبول شد یه بار اومد پهلوم با گریه زار میزد کاش بجای پزشکی پدرم زنده بود...


ایشون حتما واسشون درس های پزشکی به راحتی قبول شدنشون نبوده

----------


## وحید ی

> [/size][/color]
> 
> یه نگاهی به این کارنامه بندازخودت قضاوت کن...
> فایل پیوست 54933



بله که حقشونه شما رو نمیگم خودمو میگم ایا لحظه ای توانایی تحمل نبودن پدر رو داریم... پدری که برای این کشور جونشو فدای امنیت من و خیلیای دیگه کرده  ایا ماها تحمل جانباز اعصاب و روان رو داریم که یه بار که موجی میشه از زنو بچه همه رو به باد کتک میگیره ایا ما ها تحمل مریض شیمیایی داریم که صب تا شب باید سرفه کنه و ماسک اکسیژن به صورتش باشه ایا ماها میتونیم توی این شرایط درس بخونیم این کمترین لطف دولت به این خانواده هاست من نه خانواده شهیدم نه ایثارگر اما از دور میبینم چه بدبختیایی دارن...انصاف هم بخدا خوبه...
تو همه دنیا  به مدافعین کشورشون  امتیاز میدن تو ایران هم همینطور ...
پس بهتره بجای گیر دادن به سهمیه ای که هرگز بود و نبودش تو قبولی ما تاثیر نمیذاره بیشتر تلاش کنیم ...

----------


## وحید ی

> ایشون حتما واسشون درس های پزشکی به راحتی قبول شدنشون نبوده


گریه نمیکرد که درسا سخته گریه میکرد که چرا اینقدر بی پناهه...

----------


## Navid70

> بله که حقشونه شما رو نمیگم خودمو میگم ایا لحظه ای توانایی تحمل نبودن پدر رو داریم... پدری که برای این کشور جونشو فدای امنیت من و خیلیای دیگه کرده  ایا ماها تحمل جانباز اعصاب و روان رو داریم که یه بار که موجی میشه از زنو بچه همه رو به باد کتک میگیره ایا ما ها تحمل مریض شیمیایی داریم که صب تا شب باید سرفه کنه و ماسک اکسیژن به صورتش باشه ایا ماها میتونیم توی این شرایط درس بخونیم این کمترین لطف دولت به این خانواده هاست من نه خانواده شهیدم نه ایثارگر اما از دور میبینم چه بدبختیایی دارن...انصاف هم بخدا خوبه...
> تو همه دنیا  به مدافعین کشورشون  امتیاز میدن تو ایران هم همینطور ...
> پس بهتره بجای گیر دادن به سهمیه ای که هرگز بود و نبودش تو قبولی ما تاثیر نمیذاره بیشتر تلاش کنیم ...



دوست عزیز  یک زمانی هست شما یه نون رو بین دو نفر تقسیم میکنی بعد به هر دلیلی میای به اون یکی امتیازی بدی.
در ایران میان نون نفر دیگه رو دوباره نصف میکنن میدن به ایشون در کشورای دیگه میان یه نون دیگه از خودشون میدن که به طرف دیگه ظلمی وارد نشه.
بعلاوه شما یه مقدار فکر کن ببین دادن این امتیاز در اینجا چه دلیلی داره؟

----------


## وحید ی

> دوست عزیز  یک زمانی هست شما یه نون رو بین دو نفر تقسیم میکنی بعد به هر دلیلی میای به اون یکی امتیازی بدی.
> در ایران میان نون نفر دیگه رو دوباره نصف میکنن میدن به ایشون در کشورای دیگه میان یه نون دیگه از خودشون میدن که به طرف دیگه ظلمی وارد نشه.
> بعلاوه شما یه مقدار فکر کن ببین دادن این امتیاز در اینجا چه دلیلی داره؟


نه عزیز من اشتباه شما اینجاست که فکر میکنی دارن حق شما رو میخورن در حالی که اینطور نیست ظرفیت خانواده شهدا و ایثارگر با شما سنجیده نمیشه
از اینا گذشته شما رو نمیگم خودمو میگم ما هه عادت داریم در مورد کم کاری خودمون فراافکنی کنیم ... به هرار و یک دلیل این سهمیه حقشونه ...خیلی از این خانواده ها بعد ار شهادت یا جانباری پدرشون نون اور خانواده میشن با وجود استعداد و هوش بالا نمیتونن خودشونو برای کنکور اماده کنن اینا حق دارن بخاطر از خود گذشتگی پدرشون برای من و شما امتیاز ویژه داشته باشن...
فرق اینا با بقیه کساییکه پدر ندارن یا پدرشون از کار افتاده هست اینکه اینا بخاطر من و شما و سرزمینشون از خودشون گذشتن پس حق دارن بیشتر از اینم حق دارن
اما من نمیدونم چرا برای بعضی از ماهه همیشه مرغ همسایه غازه؟؟؟ همه جای دنیا دارن امتیازاتی مشابه این امتیاز به مدافعین کشورشون میدن و حقشونم میذونن...ببخشین وقتی شهید جونشو بخاطر منو شما داد یکی پرسید چرا رفتی و خانوادتو بی سرپرست کردی که حالا میگن چرا از حق من دارین به بچه هاش میدین؟؟؟؟
از همه اینا گذشته اکثر بچه های شهید ادمای باهوشی هستن ببینید همین پارسال داوطلب عادی با زیست 30 درصد پرشکی تعهدی قبول شده یعنی اونم سهمیه داشته و بی سواده؟؟؟؟؟ دانش اموز عادی پارسال با ریاضی 12 درصد پزشکی میخونه اونم سهمیه داشته و بی سواده ؟؟؟دانش اموز عادی داره با رتبه 6000 هزار پزشکی زابل میخونه اونم سهمیه داشته و بی سواده....
شما با اون دانش اموزی که با زیست 30 فیزیک 20 داره پزشکی میخونه هم مشکل داری و میگی حق منو گرفته ؟؟!!
نه عزیز من این درصدا و رتبه ها کاملا معمولیه و ربطی به سهمیه و مسایل دیگه نداره 
ما ها فقط داریم فرافکنی میکنیم بابت کم کاری های خودمون....

----------


## GHZO7

> بله که حقشونه شما رو نمیگم خودمو میگم ایا لحظه ای توانایی تحمل نبودن پدر رو داریم... پدری که برای این کشور جونشو فدای امنیت من و خیلیای دیگه کرده  ایا ماها تحمل جانباز اعصاب و روان رو داریم که یه بار که موجی میشه از زنو بچه همه رو به باد کتک میگیره ایا ما ها تحمل مریض شیمیایی داریم که صب تا شب باید سرفه کنه و ماسک اکسیژن به صورتش باشه ایا ماها میتونیم توی این شرایط درس بخونیم این کمترین لطف دولت به این خانواده هاست من نه خانواده شهیدم نه ایثارگر اما از دور میبینم چه بدبختیایی دارن...انصاف هم بخدا خوبه...
> تو همه دنیا  به مدافعین کشورشون  امتیاز میدن تو ایران هم همینطور ...
> پس بهتره بجای گیر دادن به سهمیه ای که هرگز بود و نبودش تو قبولی ما تاثیر نمیذاره بیشتر تلاش کنیم ...


اگر تا الان شک داشتم الان دیگه مطمئن شدم خودتم سهمیه داری 
ما هرچی داریم از شهدا و جانبازا داریم کاملا درسته ولی نمیشه جور دیگه ای بهشون کمک کرد؟بهشون پول بدن خونه بدن ماشین بدن هم وزنشون شمش طلا بدن هزینه ی دوا دکترشون بدن من هیچ حرفی ندارم 
ولی اینکه یکی با رتبه ی حدودا کشوری زیر 6هزار هیچ جای ایران پزشکی سراسری قبول نشه ولی یکی دیگه با رتبه بالای 70هزار قبول بشه ظلم نیست؟؟؟
ای کاش فقط کنکور بود توی استخدامیا هم همیشه اولویت با اوناست تا الان بچه های شاهد و ایثارگر دیدی بیکار باشن؟درضمن کشورای امریکا وروسیه هم به سربازاشون تو جنگ مزایا میدن اما با رتبه بالای هفتاد هزار میفرستنشون پزشکی؟؟؟ برای بچه هاشون بهترین امکانات درس خوندن فراهم کنن ولی توی یک آزمون علمی سهمیه معنایی نباید داشته باشه
قبلا در این مورد زیاد بحث شده آخرش هم بجز اعصاب خرد شدن کسایی که سهمیه ندارن هیچ نتیجه ای هم نداشته 
کسی که میانگین درساش زیر 12 درصد باشه نباید رشته ای قبول بشه که میانگین رسیدن بهش حداقل 50-60درصده درضمن لطفا بعضیاتون نگین اینا سهمیشون جداست فلان بهمان همه واقیت میدونن نمیشه خودمون گول بزنیم 
شما هم نقل نگیر نمیخونمش چه برسه به اینکه بخوام جوابتون رو بدم فقط بدون خدااز حق الله میبخشه ولی از حق الناس نمیگذره موفق باشی...

----------


## وحید ی

> بعله دادن سهمیه و اینا حقشونه اما کاش این سهمیه مشمول رشته های تجربی بخصوص پزشکی و پرستاری نشه
> بابا حرف سر جون آدماس یه نفر با درصدای اینجوری پزشک ممکلت بشه؟؟؟
> واسه همینه آمار مرگ و میر نوزادان اینقده زیاد شده پرستاران ‌گرام یا سهمین یا پردیس و این چیزا
> به جای این رشته بهشون شغل و پول بدن
> وگرنه خب همه ی ما قدردان زحمات پدراشون هستیم اینکه الان تو آسایشیم حاصل خون شهدا و ایثار جانبازان و آزادگان ‌گرامیه


البته جواب کامنتتونو تو جواب یک کامنت دیگه دادم  اما...
بله حرف سر جون ادماست
فرزند شهیدو که دو دستی نمیبرن پزشکی میگن باید 70 درصد نمره اخرین فرد قبول رو بیاری تا بتونی پزشکی بیاری
وقتی داوطلب عادی با زیست 30 و ریاضی 12 درصد میرههه پزشکی بطور معمول  خانواده ایثارگر با درصدای پاینتر دارن میرن پزشکی و این چیز غیر منطقی نیست...

----------


## وحید ی

> اگر تا الان شک داشتم الان دیگه مطمئن شدم خودتم سهمیه داری 
> ما هرچی داریم از شهدا و جانبازا داریم کاملا درسته ولی نمیشه جور دیگه ای بهشون کمک کرد؟بهشون پول بدن خونه بدن ماشین بدن هم وزنشون شمش طلا بدن هزینه ی دوا دکترشون بدن من هیچ حرفی ندارم 
> ولی اینکه یکی با رتبه ی حدودا کشوری زیر 6هزار هیچ جای ایران پزشکی سراسری قبول نشه ولی یکی دیگه با رتبه بالای 70هزار قبول بشه ظلم نیست؟؟؟
> ای کاش فقط کنکور بود توی استخدامیا هم همیشه اولویت با اوناست تا الان بچه های شاهد و ایثارگر دیدی بیکار باشن؟درضمن کشورای امریکا وروسیه هم به سربازاشون تو جنگ مزایا میدن اما با رتبه بالای هفتاد هزار میفرستنشون پزشکی؟؟؟ برای بچه هاشون بهترین امکانات درس خوندن فراهم کنن ولی توی یک آزمون علمی سهمیه معنایی نباید داشته باشه
> قبلا در این مورد زیاد بحث شده آخرش هم بجز اعصاب خرد شدن کسایی که سهمیه ندارن هیچ نتیجه ای هم نداشته 
> کسی که میانگین درساش زیر 12 درصد باشه نباید رشته ای قبول بشه که میانگین رسیدن بهش حداقل 50-60درصده درضمن لطفا بعضیاتون نگین اینا سهمیشون جداست فلان بهمان همه واقیت میدونن نمیشه خودمون گول بزنیم 
> شما هم نقل نگیر نمیخونمش چه برسه به اینکه بخوام جوابتون رو بدم فقط بدون خدااز حق الله میبخشه ولی از حق الناس نمیگذره موفق باشی...



مهر پدری  یک پدر به فرزندش حق الناس پسر یا دخترش نبود  که به خاطر من و شما جونشو داد چطور این شد حق الناس اون نشد حق الناس!!!؟؟؟ 
من که  لیاقت نداشتم که جزو خانواده شهدا باشم نه شک نداشته باشیددد نه من خانواده شهدا هستم نه سجاده اب میکشم اما خیلی سنگینه واسم که کم کاری  خودتون و قبول نشدنتونو گردن سهمیه  شهدا بندارین 
جناب کشورای امریکا و روسیه اصلا کنکور نداره که بخواد بیاد سهمیه بده ولی همین سهمیه رو تو مسایل اجتماعیش میده... یه خورده مطالعه کنید هم بد نیست ها شما حاضرین همه دنیا رو محکوم کنید تا حرفتون درست از اب در بیاد...و رو کم کاری خودتون سر پوش بذارید که اره اگه قبول نشدم بخاطر سهمیه بود ...
بله ممکنه هیچ بچه ایثارگری بیکار نباشه چون خیلی از اینا نون اور خانوادشوننن خانواده ای که پدر نداره برادر بزرگتر نداره به خاطر منو شما هم رفتن حقشون از این کشور چیه اینی که پدرش به خاطر شما رفته و الان نون اوری نداره باید چکار کنه باید این نظام بهش امتیاز بده برای استخدام یا نه
اکثر بچه های شهید و ایثارگر که پزشکی نمیخونن اکثر اونایی که من میشناسم دارن لیسانس میخوننن ...اگه حرف شما باشه توی دبیرستان شاهد هر شهری هر سال باید همه شاگردای تجربیش پزشکی و دارو دندان قبول بشن بد نیست قبل از قضاوت نا اگاهانه یه اماری هم از مدرسه شاهد شهرتون بگیرید...تا دیگه کم کاری خودتونو توجیه نکنید...
شما مختاری متن منو بخونی یا نه ... مهم اصل موضوعه که فکر کنم عنوان شد...

----------


## Navid70

> نه عزیز من اشتباه شما اینجاست که فکر میکنی دارن حق شما رو میخورن در حالی که اینطور نیست ظرفیت خانواده شهدا و ایثارگر با شما سنجیده نمیشه
> از اینا گذشته شما رو نمیگم خودمو میگم ما هه عادت داریم در مورد کم کاری خودمون فراافکنی کنیم ... به هرار و یک دلیل این سهمیه حقشونه ...خیلی از این خانواده ها بعد ار شهادت یا جانباری پدرشون نون اور خانواده میشن با وجود استعداد و هوش بالا نمیتونن خودشونو برای کنکور اماده کنن اینا حق دارن بخاطر از خود گذشتگی پدرشون برای من و شما امتیاز ویژه داشته باشن...
> فرق اینا با بقیه کساییکه پدر ندارن یا پدرشون از کار افتاده هست اینکه اینا بخاطر من و شما و سرزمینشون از خودشون گذشتن پس حق دارن بیشتر از اینم حق دارن
> اما من نمیدونم چرا برای بعضی از ماهه همیشه مرغ همسایه غازه؟؟؟ همه جای دنیا دارن امتیازاتی مشابه این امتیاز به مدافعین کشورشون میدن و حقشونم میذونن...ببخشین وقتی شهید جونشو بخاطر منو شما داد یکی پرسید چرا رفتی و خانوادتو بی سرپرست کردی که حالا میگن چرا از حق من دارین به بچه هاش میدین؟؟؟؟
> از همه اینا گذشته اکثر بچه های شهید ادمای باهوشی هستن ببینید همین پارسال داوطلب عادی با زیست 30 درصد پرشکی تعهدی قبول شده یعنی اونم سهمیه داشته و بی سواده؟؟؟؟؟ دانش اموز عادی پارسال با ریاضی 12 درصد پزشکی میخونه اونم سهمیه داشته و بی سواده ؟؟؟دانش اموز عادی داره با رتبه 6000 هزار پزشکی زابل میخونه اونم سهمیه داشته و بی سواده....
> شما با اون دانش اموزی که با زیست 30 فیزیک 20 داره پزشکی میخونه هم مشکل داری و میگی حق منو گرفته ؟؟!!
> نه عزیز من این درصدا و رتبه ها کاملا معمولیه و ربطی به سهمیه و مسایل دیگه نداره 
> ما ها فقط داریم فرافکنی میکنیم بابت کم کاری های خودمون....


دوست عزیز این موارد که گفتید برای بعضی رشته ها تو بعضی مناطق هست که نیاز دارن به این افراد.
شما یه فرد که پزشکی تعهدی میخونه رو دارید با کسی که با رتبه 10هزار وارد دانشگاه تاپ میشه یکی میکنید؟
بحث حق که همیشه یه شکل نیست حق خوردن این نیست که همیشه کسی بیاد جای شما بشینه خیلی مواردم هست بغل شما نشستن هم حق خوریه!


شما اگه سه ماه فقط سه ماه فشار کنکور رو حس میکردید و فرق درصد زیست 40 با 50 رو درک میکردین متوجه میشدین که این حق نیست.
حالا شمام بیخیال نه بنده میتونم قانون رو عوض کنم نه شما.

----------


## وحید ی

> دوست عزیز این موارد که گفتید برای بعضی رشته ها تو بعضی مناطق هست که نیاز دارن به این افراد.
> شما یه فرد که پزشکی تعهدی میخونه رو دارید با کسی که با رتبه 10هزار وارد دانشگاه تاپ میشه یکی میکنید؟
> بحث حق که همیشه یه شکل نیست حق خوردن این نیست که همیشه کسی بیاد جای شما بشینه خیلی مواردم هست بغل شما نشستن هم حق خوریه!
> 
> 
> شما اگه سه ماه فقط سه ماه فشار کنکور رو حس میکردید و فرق درصد زیست 40 با 50 رو درک میکردین متوجه میشدین که این حق نیست.
> حالا شمام بیخیال نه بنده میتونم قانون رو عوض کنم نه شما.



برادر من قانون میگه فرزند شهید باید 70 درصد اخرین فرد  قبول اون رشته و شهر نمره بیاره این قانونه و یک امتیازه مسلمه که  کوچکترین حق یه فرزند شهیده ...حالا وقتی یه فرد معمولی و عادی که نمونه  هاشم بسیاره میاد با زیست 40 درصد پزشکی قبول میشه به طور مسلم درصد فرزند  شهید پاینتر می افته و این چه ربطی به حق خوری داره؟؟؟
قانون وقتی خوب باشه هرگز عوضش نمیکنن...
اتفاقا من الان دارم فشار کنکور رو حس میکنم و دقیقا میدونم فرق درصد 40 و یا 50 رو اما اینم میدونم که فرزند شهید ظرفیت مازاد میشینه و این ربطی به قبولی من و شما نداره...اگه تلاش کنیم شک نکنید قبولیم اما اگه دنبال بهانه هستیم برای قبول نشدن اون یه بحث جداست...
یادمه اولین سالی که پزشکی پردیس اومد با رتبه 8 تا ده هزار دانشجو گرفت...اونا حق داشتن مشکلی نبود چون پدرشون پولدار بود ؟؟؟ اما بچه های شهید اگه با رتبه ده هزار که سرش هزینه هم دادن برن پزشکی هزار تا برچسب میخورن...
چطورفرزند استاد دانشگاه بخاطر سهمیه هیات علمی پدرش دام پزشکیشو تبدیل به دندان پزشکی میکنه اما کسی هیچی نمیگه اونوقت گیر دادین به سهمیه ای که ظرفیت مخصوص به خودشو داره و هیچ فرقی تو قبولی و یا عدم قبولی کسی نداره
چرا اینقد جو روشنفکری گرفته ما رو...موفقیت فقط تلاش میخواد نه بهانه...موفق باشین

----------


## ah.at

*ماشالا به این همه اسپم ...*

----------


## tear_goddess

سلام من نه سر پیازم ن ته اش  :Yahoo (4): 
از این بحث ها هم خوشم نمیاد  :Yahoo (4): 
فقط ما اینجا تو تاپیک ایشون هستیم تا بهش روحیه بدیم  و براش ارزوی موفقیت از ته دل کنیم
نه موضوع تاپیک و منحرف کنیم
والا شما که میتونید انقد خوب شبا بیدار بمونید خو درس بخونید  :Yahoo (21):  من ک مث مرغ 12 خوابم میگیره
به نظر من پست ها تون و پاک کنید 
تا دیگه مشکلی پیش نیاد 
ما اومدیم تا به صاحب تاپیک کمک کنیم 
ایشون هم که دارن همه سعی خودشون و میکنن
ان شاء الله ک موفق باشن

----------


## raha..

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه ی دوستان
> امروز یه تصمیم جدی گرفتم 
> قبولی در دندانپزشکی با ۵۰ روز خواندن 
> اول ازهمه کسایی که میگن نمیشه لطفا نظرندن چون شدن یا نشدنش دست خداس و من توکلم به خدا هست.خداروشکر معدل که مثبته امسال و سهمیه شاهد هم دارم.
> ☆برنامه ریزی☆
> ●زیست ۴۰%●هر روز ۳ ساعت بخونم (2ساعت خواندن ۲۰تا۲۵صفحه و ۱ ساعت تست و نکته برداری)
> ●شیمی۴۰%● هر روز ۱.۵ ساعت (1ساعت خواندن و ۰.۵ساعت تست)
> ♡مرور زیست و شیمی♡ دوستان برای این دو درس این نوع مرور میخوام اجراء کنم مرور اول ۱ روز مرور دوم ۲ روز مرور سوم ۴ روز مرورچهارم ۸ روز وهمین جور مرورها دوبرابر میشه و اول مرورهاروباید بخونم بعد برنامه اون روز
> ●دین وزندگی۸۰%● هر روز ۲ساعت (خواندن چهار درس در دو نوبت یک ساعته)
> ...


برنامه خودت عالیه
عملی کنیش عالی تره 
بهمون آخر هفته بگو چیکارا کردی
امیدوارم موفق شی

----------


## _fatemeh_

شما که الان شروع کردی کنکورای سه روز یکبار و جمع بندی چقدر براش وقت میزاری و از کی شروع میکنی دقیقا؟؟

قصدم ناامید کردن نیست فقط منم وضعیتم کمی مشابهه واسه همین پرسیدم ..  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Amir hossein007

بی خودی امیدوار نشو دندانپزشکی زابل بزنی شاید قبول شی با نهایت تلاشت اگه بخونی

----------


## Amir h

> تخم هم میزاری


داداش ایشون سهمیه دارن راحت تو همین مدت میتونن دندون قبول شن

----------


## zaniarsobhani

امروز هیچی نخوندم نزدیک 8 ساعت تو راه بودیم مادرمو بردم دکتر شهرصحنه و برگشتیم فردا میخونم و روزقبل کنکورهم میخونم امروز جبران بشه

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> شما که الان شروع کردی کنکورای سه روز یکبار و جمع بندی چقدر براش وقت میزاری و از کی شروع میکنی دقیقا؟؟قصدم ناامید کردن نیست فقط منم وضعیتم کمی مشابهه واسه همین پرسیدم ..


فکرشونکردم

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> بی خودی امیدوار نشو دندانپزشکی زابل بزنی شاید قبول شی با نهایت تلاشت اگه بخونی


چه خوبه زابل بیارم خخخ به منم میگن دندانپزشک و به کسی ک شهیدبهشتی خونده میگن دندانپزشک خخخ

----------


## raha..

> چه خوبه زابل بیارم خخخ به منم میگن دندانپزشک و به کسی ک شهیدبهشتی خونده میگن دندانپزشک خخخ


مادر بهترن؟؟؟
ببین به حرف های ناامید کننده گوش نکن
مطمئن باش تلاش کنی قبولی 
امیدت به خدا باشه نه خلقش...
که حتی از الکی امید دادن هم امتناع میکنن و خساست...
اما من  الکی امید نمیدم
فقط مطمئنم تو ی شب آدم میتونه سرنوشتش عوض کنه وای به 2ماه...

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> مادر بهترن؟؟؟ببین به حرف های ناامید کننده گوش نکنمطمئن باش تلاش کنی قبولی امیدت به خدا باشه نه خلقش...که حتی از الکی امید دادن هم امتناع میکنن و خساست...اما من  الکی امید نمیدمفقط مطمئنم تو ی شب آدم میتونه سرنوشتش عوض کنه وای به 2ماه...


بله همینطوره والله یه دارویی نوشت مادرم دیسک کمر داره انشالله بهتربشه امروز گفت بریم دلم نیومد بگم بعدکنکور انشالله خدا به همه مون کمک میکنه

----------


## raha..

> بله همینطوره والله یه دارویی نوشت مادرم دیسک کمر داره انشالله بهتربشه امروز گفت بریم دلم نیومد بگم بعدکنکور انشالله خدا به همه مون کمک میکنه



امیدوارم بهتر شن :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
مطمئن باش پاداشش میبینی
امیدوارم با قبولی همه مون تو کنکور دل پدر و مادر هامون شاد بشه...

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> امیدوارم بهتر شنمطمئن باش پاداشش میبینیامیدوارم با قبولی همه مون تو کنکور دل پدر و مادر هامون شاد بشه...


ممنونم ازدلگرمیتانشالله

----------


## raha..

:Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Amir hossein007

به خدا نمیخواستم ناراحتت کنم فقط گفتم که تلاشتو بیشتر از این کنی افرین همین که به ففکر مادر پدرت هستی و دعای خیرشونو داری از قبولی توی هارواردهم با ارزش تره

----------


## خوبه

> با توجه به وقتی که مونده حتما خط ویژه رو بگیر


به نظر من ,برای دینی اول کتاب درسیو یادبگیر.بعد برو سراغ کتاب کمکی.من جامع خیلی سبز رو دترم.ازروی اون هیچ وقت درصدم به۵۰ نرسید.اما از وقتی که گذاشتمش کنار و فقط از رو کتاب میخونم در بدترین حالت۷۰میزنم.حتی بدون مرور و تست زیاد.

----------


## lvjqd

> به نظر من ,برای دینی اول کتاب درسیو یادبگیر.بعد برو سراغ کتاب کمکی.من جامع خیلی سبز رو دترم.ازروی اون هیچ وقت درصدم به۵۰ نرسید.اما از وقتی که گذاشتمش کنار و فقط از رو کتاب میخونم در بدترین حالت۷۰میزنم.حتی بدون مرور و تست زیاد.



سلام

قبل از اين كه ديني جامع خيلي سبز رو بخوني از چي مي خوندي و درصدات چند ميشد و چطوري شد كه جامع خيلي سبز رو گرفتي؟

 بعد از اين كه خيلي سبز رو كنار گذاشتي و فقط كتابو خوندي فكر مي كني چه عاملي باعث افزايش درصدات شد؟

من نماينده انتشارات نيستما فضول هم نيستم. فقط واسم عجيبه چون همه بر عكس ميگن، ميگن با فقط كتاب به جايي نرسيدن و از كمكي ها هم بسته به سليقه استفاده كردن.

----------


## خوبه

> فایل پیوست 54919
>   7500 میشه 33000


یعنی با۷۵۰۰ میشه پزشکی قبول شد؟من سخمیه لیثارگرانم.ترازم حدود ۷۵۰۰ هست.ایثارگرانم همینطوره؟میخام پزشکی مشهد قبول شم.

----------


## خوبه

> سلام
> 
> قبل از اين كه ديني جامع خيلي سبز رو بخوني از چي مي خوندي و درصدات چند ميشد و چطوري شد كه جامع خيلي سبز رو گرفتي؟
> 
>  بعد از اين كه خيلي سبز رو كنار گذاشتي و فقط كتابو خوندي فكر مي كني چه عاملي باعث افزايش درصدات شد؟
> 
> من نماينده انتشارات نيستما فضول هم نيستم. فقط واسم عجيبه چون همه بر عكس ميگن، ميگن با فقط كتاب به جايي نرسيدن و از كمكي ها هم بسته به سليقه استفاده كردن.


از اول سال کتاب خیلی سبز رو گرفتم چون همه گفتن اگه این یا جامع گاجو بگیری دیگه نمیخاد کتابو بخونی.من فارغ تحصیل بودم و کتاب درسیو نداشتم.اما دیدم با این کتاب درصدام به زور ۵۰میشه.بعد نحوه مطالعه رتبه برترا رو خوندم,اونا گفته بودن که کتاب درسی رو قورت دادن.منم رفتم کتاب درسیارو گرفتم و از رو اونا خیلی عادی خوندم.خیلی خفنم نه.اما درصدام خیلی راحت پرید بالای ۷۰.

----------


## Amin97

mission impossible

----------


## mpaarshin

ببين چون كنكور يه جو رقابتي داره كسايي كه ميان ميگن نميشي گوش نده اونا ميخوان از رقابت حذفت كنن
تو اين مدت هوشمندانه عمل كن شيمي رو همه ميرسي زيست پيش دو اول بخون بعد برو سراغ فصلاي ساده تر مثلا ٤ تاي اول سوم نميگم اسونن ولي قطعا از گياهي ساده تره
فيزيك و رياضي هم مباحث آسون بخون مث پيش دو واسه فيزيك و ماتريس و دنباله و حد و توابع نمايي و تابع و اينا كه ساده ترن

----------


## mpaarshin

البته شيمي سه رو شايد خوب نرسي ولي بقيه حتميه بستگي به هوش و كيفيت خوندنتم داره

----------

